# Грыжа С5-6, протрузии



## slevada (23 Мар 2016)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, возможно ли вылечиться и самое главное с чего начать. 
В 2015 решила заняться йогой. получалось встать на голову, через месяца 3 занятий появились неприятные ощущения в шее, в сентябре сходила к мануалу. Сразу после процедуры, при наклоне  щелкнуло в шее слева, резкая боль, потом прошло в течение нескольких минут. Через месяц периодически стало сильно болеть слева в районе шеи и плеча, левое плечо перекашивало вверх, болела голова,  головокружение. До февраля 2016 было 2 обострения. Снова пошла к манульщику, он не стал меня даже слушать, а сказал, что он все и так видит,т.к у меня левая носогубная морщина короче правой. Очень сильно крутил шею до хруста и спину. После приема головные боли прошли, но периодически стала неметь левая рука ладонь слева и мизинец и большой палец левой ноги. Также появилась боль в левом плече при движении, на рентгенограмме показало обезиствление в области большого бугорка плечевой кости, месте прикрепления сухожилий. 
МРТ от 21 марта:
ДОрзальная грыжа диска с5-6  до 0,3 см, распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон с незначительно деформацией переднего контура прилежащего сектора дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер позвоночног канала не резко сужен -0,9 см просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска ассиметричен, незначительно сужен, размер до 0,2 см.
Протрузии С2/3 с3/4 с4/5 размером от 0,2 до 0,22 см, с незначительной деформацией переднего контура прилежащего дурального мешка, сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала не сужен -1,1см просвет корешковых каналов межпозвоночного диска симметричен, не сужен с обоих сторон. 
Картина дистрофических изменений (остеохондроза)
Признаки спонделоартроза с2-7 сегментов.


----------



## La murr (23 Мар 2016)

*slevada*, Светлана, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, докторам форума снимки - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## AIR (23 Мар 2016)

Кроме МРТ хорошо бы посмотреть снимки с функциональными пробами. ..  ну так, некоторые сведения из жизни.. чем кроме стояния на голове занимаетесь, давно ли на пенсии,  как с весами. ..


----------



## slevada (24 Мар 2016)

AIR написал(а):


> Кроме МРТ хорошо бы посмотреть снимки с функциональными пробами. ..  ну так, некоторые сведения из жизни.. чем кроме стояния на голове занимаетесь, давно ли на пенсии,  как с весами. ..


Спасибо, чт ответили Объясните, пожалуйста, что такое снимки с функциональными пробами? Лет мне 42, работаю бухгалтером, вес 63, рост 168. Кроме йоги  будь она неладна, быстрая ходьба по беговой дорожке 2-4 раза в неделю.

Скажите, пожалуйста, могли ли действия мануальщика усугубить мое состояние? И стоит ли мне делать МРТ левого плеча, т.к на данные момент боль усиливается особенно при движении рукой после сна. Днем боль при отведении руки назад под прямым углом к телу.


AIR написал(а):


> Кроме МРТ хорошо бы посмотреть снимки с функциональными пробами. ..  ну так, некоторые сведения из жизни.. чем кроме стояния на голове занимаетесь, давно ли на пенсии,  как с весами. ..


про снимки поняла, можете не отвечать.


----------



## AIR (24 Мар 2016)

slevada написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, могли ли действия мануальщика усугубить мое состояние?


Сказать сложно,  я очень давно так уже не работаю..


slevada написал(а):


> И стоит ли мне делать МРТ левого плеча, т.к на данные момент боль усиливается особенно при движении рукой после сна.


Смысла особого нет.. Судя по предыдущему:


slevada написал(а):


> Также появилась боль в левом плече при движении, на рентгенограмме показало обезиствление в области большого бугорка плечевой кости, месте прикрепления сухожилий.


Была травма в месте перехода мышца -сухожилие... Это дальнейшее развитие процесса.. Напряжение, скованность, застой, фиброзирование, постепенно распространяются и на соседние мышечные пучки..


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2016)

В беседах с пациентами, знакомыми, друзьями всегда рекомендую избегать "мануальщиков", "мануалистов". "мануологов", "костоправов", "дядек и тёток", "бабок и дедок" при проблемах с позвоночникам , а обращаться к врачам-мануальным терапевтам. Объясняю, что мануальный терапевт хорошо "читает" рентгенограммы и МРТ, проводит тщательное неврологическое обследование пациента, владеет хиропрактическими и остеопатическими техниками и техниками лечебных медикаментозных блокад (ЛМБ), "дружит" с клинической фармакологией
В обсуждаемой теме пациентка попала на приеме хиропрактика, который умеет делать только "круть-верть" и не имеет понятия о мышечных техниках. Отсюда и результат.


----------



## slevada (24 Мар 2016)

*Владимир Воротынцев*, спасибо за ответ. Подтверждением ваших слов служит моя сегодняшняя беседа с этим "чудо" доктором. В ответ на мою претензию, что как он мог проводить манипуляции, не видя снимков, он, глядя на мое заключение МРТ, говорит мне, что ЭТО НОРМА! У всех есть грыжи, он ничего страшного не видит, и его действия абсолютно профессиональны. Сейчас сильно болит голова слева и немеет палец левой руки. Ответьте мне, пожалуйста, могли ли действия этого чудо доктора привести к таким осложнениям? потому что до приема у меня болела только шея слева и перекашивало плечо. И пожалуйста, соориентируйте, меня по дальнейшим действиям, чтобы упущенное время не привело к необратимым последствиям. и еще сколько времени в день надо носить воротник шанца?
я прошу прощения за назойливость, но на прием к врачу очно я попаду только 31 марта, хотелось бы сейчас хоть как-то облегчить мое состояние.

*AIR*,  вопрос по поводу МРТ плечевого сустава поднял врач, который делал МРТ шеи, что-то он там увидел, какую- то полосу идущую от шеи, и настоятельно рекомендовал сделать МРТ плеча.

*Владимир Воротынцев*, хотелось бы добавить касательно врача, у которого я была на приеме. Он директор одной из сетевых клиник. Практикует довольно таки давно, позиционирует себя как невролог, мануальный терапевт, дипломов я не видела, правда. Читала о нем хорошие отзывы на местных сайтах, хотя теперь понимаю, что возможно они были ангажированы.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Мар 2016)

Конечно, оптимальным вариантом является лечение у грамотного мануального терапевта. Но если такой возможности нет, желательно посетить невролога, который хотя бы иголочкой поколет, молоточком постучит. и установит диагноз и назначит лечение.


----------



## slevada (25 Мар 2016)

Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл ставить пиявок при моем заболевании?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Мар 2016)

Для Дуремара, конечно, смысл есть. А вот для Вас эта процедура совершенно бесполезная и затратная.


----------



## slevada (26 Мар 2016)

Прошу откликнуться, если немеет левый мизинец и частично безымянный, а также немного правая сторона лица (не явное онемение, но некое едва уловимое чувство дискомфорта) надо ли срочно предпринимать какие-то действия, например, в понедельник бежать на прием к нейрохирургу? Т.к на данный момент очный прием у меня назначен только на 31 марта к терапевту. Спасибо


----------



## ЛевСерг (8 Май 2016)

slevada написал(а):


> Прошу откликнуться, если немеет левый мизинец и частично безымянный, а также немного правая сторона лица (не явное онемение, но некое едва уловимое чувство дискомфорта) надо ли срочно предпринимать какие-то действия, например, в понедельник бежать на прием к нейрохирургу? Т.к на данный момент очный прием у меня назначен только на 31 марта к терапевту. Спасибо


Вы невролога посещали хоть раз? Кто на мрт направлял?


----------



## Ольгуша (26 Ноя 2016)

*slevada*, как у Вас дела?


----------

